# US Insider Buying/Selling Chart



## Edwood (19 December 2006)

oh, was sent this chart yesterday showing insider selling in the US.  sorry not directly related to SPI but potentially important


----------



## RichKid (22 December 2006)

*Re: US Insider Selling Chart*



			
				Edwood said:
			
		

> oh, was sent this chart yesterday showing insider selling in the US.  sorry not directly related to SPI but potentially important




Interesting chart there Edwood, I have moved it from the SPI thread, do you have any more info on it or its source?


----------



## Edwood (22 December 2006)

you know what, I haven't validated the content Richkid!  one of my trading contacts from a UK chatroom sent it to me (he sends out stuff every day).

I'll ask him for you & get back to you.

but overall you would have to think given the run up from the June-July base that we should be due a correction soon.  apparently the insiders think so anyways


----------



## Edwood (22 December 2006)

oh & how did you delete my post from another thread??


----------



## RichKid (22 December 2006)

Edwood said:
			
		

> you know what, I haven't validated the content Richkid!  one of my trading contacts from a UK chatroom sent it to me (he sends out stuff every day).
> 
> I'll ask him for you & get back to you.
> 
> but overall you would have to think given the run up from the June-July base that we should be due a correction soon.  apparently the insiders think so anyways




thx Edwood, I assume this is for the DOW, the more info the better, no rush.

I'm a moderator so I moved your post from the SPI thread, mods can make the world stand still, we have super powers.....hahaha


----------



## Edwood (22 December 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> thx Edwood, I assume this is for the DOW, the more info the better, no rush.
> 
> I'm a moderator so I moved your post from the SPI thread, mods can make the world stand still, we have super powers.....hahaha




umm, no offence Richkid but I put that post up for the guys on SPI - I don't mind you copying it but deleting it without asking me is a bit "rich"


----------



## RichKid (22 December 2006)

Edwood said:
			
		

> umm, no offence Richkid but I put that post up for the guys on SPI - I don't mind you copying it but deleting it without asking me is a bit "rich"




None taken Edwood, I did consider leaving it there but as you said yourself it isn't directly relevant and in the absence of any other commentary or detail from you linking it to the SPI thread I moved it. I also noted that it had not been referred to by other posters in that thread. It is worth taking the time to consider how and why a post is relevant to a thread and phrasing your posts to make that clear (eg _...the US market looks toppy becuase of these figures so it may affect the SPI, this chart is of the xxxx and is data from xyz source etc etc_), this helps improve the quality of the forums and will result in higher posting standards. While ASF appreciates posters sharing material it should ideally be presented in the most relevant form and in the most relevant thread.

While I do sometimes pm or advise posters when I edit a thread, moderators reserve the right to delete or move posts without notice. I apologize for any inconvenience it may have caused you but since no one referred to your post after you posted it I assume they saw no further relevance to the SPI thread either. The forum code of conduct and posting guidelines contain further information on moderator policy.

Eitherway your post is available to members, albeit in another thread.

If you would like to add some relevant commentary in a post in the SPI thread and re-post that chart I will have no objection. This is to keep the forums tidy as we do have a dedicated forum for international markets, including the US indices, a link to one of these threads (with your chart in a thread on the DOW for example) would also alert SPI traders to the issue while maintaining the uniformity of the SPI thread.

You can pm me if you would like to discuss this further.


----------

